# How to...springpole



## HuNdrd Proof (Apr 27, 2011)

Hey guys, anyone have any advice on making a wallet friendly spring pole. It will be placed on a thick tree branch. Dont feel like spending that much on it but if calls for that then so be it. Any feedback would be great thanks.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

go to Home Depot or whatever is around you..

buy some chain, enough that'll fit around the branch you plan on hanging-- $2
a small C clamp that screws together- $1-2
a trampoline spring, that is completely closed on the ends - $5-6
rope, how ever long you need it- $2-?

now take the chain and wrap it around the branch
take your little clamp and hook it through the ends of the chain and on one end of the spring.. 
your half way done now.. 
take your rope with a knot tied in one end and slip it through the other end of the spring.. 
tie a toy or simply knots in the rope on the other end of the rope and your done

here is what it looks like










i have to change the rope every now and then because Diesel has razor sharp teeth and cuts off sections while he's doing this


----------



## HuNdrd Proof (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks for the info, this helps a lot. Gonna put it together this weekend


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

glad i could be of help.. remember to keep it low enough so their hind legs stay on the ground.. my pup can touch the ground, he just feels the need to jump and hang.. lol


----------



## pitbulljojo (Apr 2, 2009)

That is sooooo cool . I want to teach my little girl to tree hang for iron dog. We do protection work and you can pick her up on the sleeve so she definately has the drive. Now i just have to find the right tree


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

remember keep the paws on the ground so your dog dont get hurt and always supervise. I use a garage door spring.


----------



## Kathleen (Apr 3, 2011)

"Wallet friendly"...love it!

I had an expensive one that my dogs never touched.. they weren't interested.
I like these.. I am going to Home Depot today to.. I think my new pup would enjoy this.

Hundrd.. let me know how it turns out..


----------



## tonyb (Apr 20, 2011)

Hey kathleen me and hundrdproof made the spring pole this past weekend and it turned out grwat, cost about 25-30 including a rope toy, plus the tree was high and our dogs are both young so we needed 8 feet of chain and 10 feet of rope. Here's a pic of his girl Athena on it


----------



## Kathleen (Apr 3, 2011)

Very cool! ..and cute pup!


----------



## ssmurf10 (Jul 17, 2008)

nice set up, their going to like it a lot, i have one similar. going to home depot for the parts is definatly the way to go


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

tony I would be careful hanging a pup that young off the ground there teeth are pretty fragile right now and can break off doing that ,not to mention the ligaments and muscles that are still young and growing pretty easy to break or pull something if she falls. good reason to make sure all4 paws can be on the ground if starting one that young on it.


----------



## PBnKobePit (Sep 26, 2011)

Mine is about that size and age and he won't play with it, idk what else to do, the setup is nice i spent about 30 at home depot


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

some dogs live for it, some dogs never get into it.. should have tested him first with just a rope hanging before spending any money... use his favorite toy and tie it to the rope to entice him a little


----------



## PBnKobePit (Sep 26, 2011)

cEElint said:


> some dogs live for it, some dogs never get into it.. should have tested him first with just a rope hanging before spending any money... use his favorite toy and tie it to the rope to entice him a little


I did that..and I also tried him w a rope before I set it up..I'm not worried about the money either, if he doesnt like it then he doesn't like it..


----------



## Dieselblue (Sep 17, 2011)

so that's what i should of done lol


----------



## Sugar and Spikes (Sep 7, 2011)

My Pit loves his spring rope. It is the best exercise for him yet!


----------



## Karma25 (Jun 24, 2011)

DirtyD said:


> remember keep the paws on the ground so your dog dont get hurt and always supervise. I use a garage door spring.


How did you make a garage door spring?? I have a huge backyard but no tree to try and put a springpole on..... So i was looking for other options.....


----------



## SammieThePittie (Oct 1, 2011)

Hey, PBnKobePit. Yeah, some dogs just don't want to play that way. I wish my APBT was a little more calm. I finished making the pole for him yesterday. It's a nice setup. I had to put together a post and dig a deep hole since I only have trees on the edge of my yard. He took to it right away and is super vocal. I'm afraid neighbors will think I'm killing him or letting him kill something. Now, I'm having second thoughts about the pole because I don't want people to call the police. I'm going to try getting him into disc (aka frisbee). Here is a link to a wonderful story about a rescue name Wallace: Wallace the Pit Bull


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

flirt pole then ..


----------



## MyDogSpecial (Oct 2, 2011)

PBnKobePit said:


> Mine is about that size and age and he won't play with it, idk what else to do, the setup is nice i spent about 30 at home depot


rough him up a bit, push him around and get him in the playful mood[butt up front down] and then introduce the rope. I can never get my dog special to play with anything unless i get her hyped first.


----------

